# what side dishes would go with a baked potato bar?



## caedmyn

I'm going to a baked potato bar potluck on Sunday and need to come up with a side dish. Not a topping dish for the potatoes, but a separate side dish. I suppose I could make just about anything, but it seems like there must be certain things that "go" with a baked potato bar. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ruthla

Steak or roast chicken or baked salmon- ok, I guess I'm thinking more of a "main dish" to accompany the "baked potato bar side dish" but it does help round out the meal. I'd also offer a green salad.


----------



## flower01

Veggies!!! I think broccoli is great with potatoes. Or creamed spinach - that would be really yummy, IMO.


----------



## fanniefarkle

Chili.


----------



## DashsMama

Since the potatoes are starchy, I'd go with something that was not. A meat dish would be good. Roast chickens always go over very well at potlucks, as does thinly sliced marinated tri-tip or flank steak. You could also take a non-starchy vegetable dish like a green salad, spinach or chard quiche, or sauteed greens.


----------



## sarahlynne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flower01* 
Veggies!!! I think broccoli is great with potatoes.

A Broccoli Salad maybe? So yummy!


----------



## cam&kat's_mom

a few cold salads (tossed, caesar, antipasto), fresh fruit and veggies, perhaps the meat as someone else menitoned...


----------



## caedmyn

I think I'm just going to do chili. It's really more of a topping dish (traditionally anyway) but it'll work for DD and I eat as a main dish, and that's really my primary goal with a side dish since we both have food intolerances and won't be able to eat a lot of the side dishes and toppings that will be there. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Justmee

I was going to say chilli too! Good choice


----------



## UUMom

Add a not starchy thing as well. Maybe a giant crisp romaine salad with lots of cherry tomatoes and chopped parsely.


----------

